# Written Estimate/Contract form.



## ddhlakebound

After running a few searches, and compiling some information from examples offered here, I customized a one page written estimate/contract form. Much thanks to those who posted the originals I took parts of, I'm sure you'll know who you are when you read the form. I've removed all company specific info, and below is the form. Feel free to use or customize in any way you want, I got the info here, so I'm just passing it on. Hope its helpful/useful. 

We usually give verbal estimates, and do the work with a verbal contract, and so far have had no problems. But some customers.......you all know.......
I'm just glad the guy we worked for thursday signed the estimate form. He requested the written estimate, and called our insurer for a proof of liability cert., so using this made it easy to go from written estimate to signed contract. First time we used a written contract, and the first time we've needed it. He hasnt paid us yet, and I kind of feel like we're gonna have to drag the $$$ out of his pocket. Glad he signed. 

*Attached in .doc format, for print size viewing or download. *
______________________________________________________

Name: Contact #:
Address: Address of work Site:

As per your request, (Company name) is pleased to provide you with this proposal for ________________ services at the above referenced property. 

It is our understanding that based on our conversation about your property, you want:

SCOPE OF WORK:



COSTS:
(Company name) estimated cost for the performance of the tasks presented above is $________. Should there be any reason to modify the scope of work, (company name) will seek your approval with a revised estimated cost before commencing any such additional work. (option: Change to time and materials)
PAYMENT: 
Payment is due upon completion of work. See below for fees applied to unpaid accounts. 

LIMITATIONS AND CONDITIONS:
(Company name) anticipates being able to commence work within ___________ days upon receiving your notice to proceed. To initiate this project, (company name) requests acceptance of this letter and confirmation of our engagement by your signature in the place provided below. (company name) will coordinate a mark out of public utilities on-site, however, the site owner must establish all non-public utilities. (company name) assumes no responsibility for the location of or damage to underground utilities not clearly marked by the site owner prior to commencement of site services. 
Additional costs may be incurred if metal or concrete are found which result in damage to stump grinders, chain saws, or chain saw bars or chains. (company name) will require a clear path (10' wide) to the work area. 
If you have any questions or need additional information regarding the information presented herein, please do not hesitate to call me at (555) 555-5555. 

ALL TREE WORK IS TO BE COMPLETED IN A WORKMANLIKE MANNER FOUND IN THE ANSI A300 STANDARD FOR TREE CARE OPERATIONS. ALL AGREEMENTS ARE CONTINGENT UPON WEATHER, ACCIDENTS AND OTHER DELAYS BEYOND OUR CONTROL. (company name) WILL NOT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR DAMAGE TO ANY UNDERGROUND INSTALLATIONS, SUCH AS PIPES, CABLES, WIRES, IRRIGATION SYSTEMS AND SEPTIC SYSTEMS. THE ABOVE PRICES AND SPECIFICATIONS ARE SATISFACTORY AND HEREBY ACCEPTED. YOU ARE AUTHORIZED TO DO THE WORK AS SPECIFIED. PAYMENT WILL BE MADE AS OUTLINED ABOVE. ACCOUNTS UNPAID AFTER TEN DAYS ARE SUBJECT TO A $50 LATE FEE. IN THE EVENT THAT A DELINQUENT ACCOUNT IS PLACED IN THE HAND OF AN ATTORNEY OR LICENSED COLLECTOR FOR COLLECTION, I AGREE TO PAY, IN ADDITION TO THE AMOUNT OF SAID ACCOUNT AND INTEREST AT 1.5% PER MONTH, AN ADDITIONAL LATE FEE OF $50 AND ALL COSTS OF COLLECTION, INCLUDING A REASONABLE ATTORNEY’S FEE. RETURNED CHECK FEE IS $30. I CERTIFY THAT I AM THE OWNER, OR HAVE THE LEGAL RIGHT TO REPRESENT THE OWNER, OF THE ABOVE TREES AND/OR LANDSCAPE AREAS AND INDEMNIFY (company name) FOR ALL DAMAGES, ATTORNEY’S FEES AND COSTS SHOULD A LEGAL DISPUTE ARISE CONCERNING THE OWNERSHIP OF THE ABOVE PROPERTY.
YOUR SIGNATURE BELOW WILL CONSTITUTE A BINDING CONTRACT. CANCELLATION SUBJECT TO A CANCELLATION FEE OF 25% OF THE CONTRACT PRICE. ESTIMATE VALID FOR 60 DAYS.

Sincerely,
(Company name)
_____________________, owner 

Accepted for and on Behalf of:

___________________________ (signature)

___________________________ (print)

___/___/_____ (date)


----------



## TreeMonkee58

thanks


----------



## HumbleTreeClimber

Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckysaturn

I love the damage from metal clause I'll be adding that to mine. Had a bad experience w that today. Smoked out two chains bucking trunk wood.one chain was right out of the box 15 min old. Then customer told me they used to have a tree house..... Tried to come to an agreement on finishing work up. I've got 3 big cuts left. Might just try to pop it apart w my wedges...


----------

